# Lone Survivor: Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (3. Februar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lone Survivor: Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Lone Survivor: Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## freespace3 (3. Februar 2014)

ein weiterer schrott us-propagandafilm


----------



## shakethatthing (3. Februar 2014)

Sowas hat ja Potenzial, ich war ja slebst beim Militär und fühl mich daher von solcher Thematik schon irgendwie angesprochen, aber der Trailer riecht schon so unglaublich nach Hurra-Patriotismus dass ich wohl lieber nen großen Bogen darum mache. Zugegegeben, ich hab den Film nicht gesehen aber nur vom Trailer halte ich den Vergleich mit Saving Private Ryan doch für seeeehr gewaagt.

*edit*
Okay, mal ein paar nicht-amerikanische Kritiken nachgelesen. Kann man sich sparen. Selbst wenn man mit Kriegsfilmen sonst was anfangen kann. Wer nen Anti-Kriegsfilm sucht ist hier vollkommen an der falschen Adresse. War aber mit Mark Wahlberg auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Der alte Möchtegern-Badboy.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (3. Februar 2014)

Dreck !


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2014)

Naja das wird (wahrscheinlich) wieder mal ein Film nach dem Thema guter Ami, böser Taliban, guter Ami unterlegen, Taliban überlegen - Ami gewinnt. Und die Propagandafahne "Kampf gegen den Terror".

Laß mich überraschen, vermute aber mal, daß der Film nicht soweit davon entfernt landen wird. Die wirklich guten Filme/Serien aus Hollywood ohne großen propagandistischen Einschlag sind echt rar gesäht (ad hoc fallen mir da nur Nam - Dienst in Vietnam, Band of Brothers, Apocalypse Now oder eben Full Metal Jacket oder Wir waren Helden ein; letzterer deutscher Titel imho irreführend, denn im Original hieß der Film eigentlich nur We where soldiers).

Saving Private Ryan strotzt nur so vor Patriotismus und Unlogik. Insbesondere der Grund für den Einsatz ist hanebüchen hoch 10. Dafür aber wirklich beeindruckende Effekte. Keine Frage. Aber der Rest ? Wie würde Trappatoni sagen "wie Flasche leer".


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (3. Februar 2014)

geiler film <3


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2014)

An 2 Minuten Trailer den Film *endgültig* bewerten ? Respekt...


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (3. Februar 2014)

davon war nicht die rede! ich habe den film gesehen und fande den klasse! durchweg gute unterhaltung!


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Saving Private Ryan strotzt nur so vor Patriotismus und Unlogik. Insbesondere der Grund für den Einsatz ist hanebüchen hoch 10. Dafür aber wirklich beeindruckende Effekte. Keine Frage. Aber der Rest ? Wie würde Trappatoni sagen "wie Flasche leer".


 
Ähm der beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit: Sole Survivor Policy – Wikipedia


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (3. Februar 2014)

jepp !
basiert auf das buch von mark luttrell! krasser typ! respekt! kassenschlager in den usa gewesen! hier kennt das natürlich keine sau!


----------



## Chr1stian (3. Februar 2014)

Stimme Michael zu.. Nach 2 Minuten den Film schon bewerten.. Naja  Ich für meinen Teil schlage euch vor einfach mal abzuwarten. Eventuell wird das ja doch noch ein Hit haha


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2014)

ShotgunJimmy schrieb:


> davon war nicht die rede! ich habe den film gesehen und fande den klasse! durchweg gute unterhaltung!


 
Kinorelease März 2014 ??? Hast Du eine Zeitreise gemacht ? Und auf realer Begebenheit zu basieren behaupten einige Filme von sich. Nachprüfen kann es eh kaum einer, wieviel im Film real ist und wieviel davon Fiktion zum Anheizen. Allein schon wegen Action und Spannung.

Bei "Apollo 13" zum Beispiel wurde trotz "basierend auf wahrer Begebenheit" auch einiges hinzugedichtet. Beim Film "Der rote Baron" wurde der Charakter von Richthofens regelrecht konterkariert. Und es gibt unzählige weitere Beispiele für solche Filme. Daher gebe ich auf so einen Zusatz ohne Prüfung nicht viel.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (3. Februar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kinorelease März 2014 ??? Hast Du eine Zeitreise gemacht ?



schon mal dran gedacht das der film in den usa schon lief du genie? es gibt auch leute die nicht ausschließlich in deutschland vorm pc hocken,  aber es ist für manche anscheinend schwer übern tellerrand zu gucken!


----------



## MichaelG (3. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch Leute die arbeiten und nicht nur am PC sitzen, Du Genie. Und die nicht mal eben in die USA gefahren sind. Daß der Film in den USA schon lief ist mir neu bzw. hab ich nicht daran gedacht, daß der USA-Relase so weit vor dem deutschen war. Von mir aus.


----------



## bettenlager (3. Februar 2014)

Seitdem Schauspieler Mark Wahlberg beiläufig erwähnt hat das er die 911 Terroristen im Flugzeug alleine fertig gemacht hätte, hab ich bei seinen Filme immer eine negative Voreinstellung.


----------

